# HELP!!!! Missing Plug In When Packaging in CS 3 InDesign



## califsurfgurl (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I got the following error message when I attempted to package an indesign project for output:

This document cannot be packaged due to missing plug-ins. Please install or activate these plug-ins:
FUSIONPROUICS.PLN

I checked my plug-ins and I don't have a disabled plug-in. Honestly I have no idea what this is, means or how to correct it. Any ideas? Is there a way to download it? I searched the web and didn't find it but then again I have no idea what I am looking for.

THANKS!


----------



## MacGizmo (Feb 15, 2008)

Try doing a "Save As" on the file and saving it with a different name to your desktop, then try another collect for output.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 15, 2008)

Also if you export to pdf/x-1a you might get an indication of which image/item is giving you the error. X-1a files are good because they don't rip with errors in them. 

Also, do a check before output of your images and fonts to make sure no errors are evident there.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 15, 2008)

And strange, there's nothing at all on google for FUSIONPROUICS.PLN.


----------



## designisgo (Mar 31, 2009)

I stumbled upon this post because I Googled this FUSIONPROUICS.PLN erro I received. Granted, I wasn't trying to package a file. Instead, I was opening a Fusion Pro tutorial file (InDesign). 

When my installation of Fusion Pro was finished, I failed to restart InDesign. While the error leads you to believe it's a plugin, it's actually a palette for Fusion Pro. After I restarted InDesign, not only did the error message go away, but I now have a Fusion Pro palette. 

While this may/may not apply to this year old post...I'm hoping it helps someone who stumbles upon this post for the very reason I did.


----------



## urville (Aug 24, 2009)

I have this same issue. Shows up when packaging, when other people open, when we just open documents, all the time even when I'm saving and printing. I dont really feel like saving hundreds of documents over and over for a plugin I've never had.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2009)

Similar issue here:
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-s...582-sudden-poblem-w-fusion-indesign-font.html


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2009)

Which fonts are missing from your document? If you activate those in FontBook (or FontExplorer, my personal favorite! http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/08/managing-your-fonts-on-mac-linotype.html )

I imagine ID is trying to obey Suitcase Fusion's font demand and it can't meet it because either the font, or Fusion, is no longer present.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you also tried turning off the Fusion plug in from InDesign so it doesn't try to autoactivate?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2009)

Fusion, all about plugins and font management as well as Auto Activation:
http://www.extensis.com/en/products/font-auto-activation.jsp?ref=2


----------



## urville (Aug 25, 2009)

Me? I'm not missing any fonts. Just this annoying plugin error, how it's here when we've never had that plugin is beyond me. See we dont have fusion pro. We've never had fusion pro. I've been through the list, and I installed this software and it's never been reinstalled and I've never installed any plugin ever.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2009)

A font in the docs might be attached to the plug in and is bringing over the request. Check your ID plugins to make sure you've no Fusion autoactivation going on. Troubleshoot your fonts to make sure you don't have any with errors. FontExplorer does this really well.


----------



## seanyob (Aug 30, 2009)

FusionPro has nothing to do with fonts. It's a plugin created by the company Printable. In your plugins folder, there should be one called "Printable" that you need to take out of your plugins folder. Like many InDesign plugins, once they're attached to your document, the only way to rid them is to save the file out as an exchange file and then resave as an InDesign doc.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 30, 2009)

seanyob said:


> FusionPro has nothing to do with fonts. It's a plugin created by the company Printable. In your plugins folder, there should be one called "Printable" that you need to take out of your plugins folder. Like many InDesign plugins, once they're attached to your document, the only way to rid them is to save the file out as an exchange file and then resave as an InDesign doc.



Good to know and good tip!


----------



## seanyob (Aug 30, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> Good to know and good tip!



np. And awesome avatar, Natobasso.


----------

